# My little collection...



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, here is my MAC collection..I seriously started getting into it in June. So this is my 9th month!
Eyeshadows..


























































Non mac stuff


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 12, 2005)

OOps.  I forgot to take a picture of my brushes and a few lip pencils..oh well.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 12, 2005)

wow! only 6 months??? thats a crap load of makeup for that short amount of time! i congradulate you


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 12, 2005)

Not bad for six month collecting.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 15, 2005)

Great effort for 6 months! I spot so many pretty things there!


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 25, 2006)

collection at...8 months!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jan 25, 2006)

Great collection for just 6 months!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 25, 2006)

That's a nice collection! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lovejam (Jan 25, 2006)

Dang! You've collected more in eight months than I've collected in like three years.


----------



## aerials (Jan 26, 2006)

What lipstick is that third from the right?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 
_What lipstick is that third from the right?_

 
umm, that is Lingerie.


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Jan 26, 2006)

hey sweet collection, where did u get that blush pallet from?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fastcarsandfreedom* 
_hey sweet collection, where did u get that blush pallet from?_

 
I got it at a freestanding MAC store.. it cost like 12.50 for the case.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 26, 2006)

wow you got a pretty nice collection! I gotta catch up lol.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Lisheous (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow it isn't little at all, I like it! Nice collection, it's what I would like to have too.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 27, 2006)

wow! i started around the same time too, but u def. have WAY more than i do! very nice collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks.. i need to update it though!


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, what lipsticks do you have in that pic? They are nice!


----------



## nobella (Mar 19, 2006)

what MSFs are those?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartOfSilver* 
_Oh, what lipsticks do you have in that pic? They are nice!_

 
]
The lipsticks from left to right are.. Pink Maribu, Lustrous Mauve, Lingerie, Lame, Romanced, Bare Venus, La Di Bra, Overtly Plum..
Thanks for looking!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nobella* 
_what MSFs are those?_

 
They are Shimpagne, Petticoat, and Naked You


----------



## simar (Mar 30, 2006)

its so pretty! i love ur eyeshadowss


----------



## LoisLane22 (Apr 14, 2006)

ooooh, I like your pro palette colour combos . . . Very nice.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 26, 2006)

updated 5/26


----------



## slvrlips (May 26, 2006)

I love your collection very nice
I have a question 
Did you depot "in loving pink"?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 
_I love your collection very nice
I have a question 
Did you depot "in loving pink"?_

 
I haven't gotten In Living Pink yet..  But I did depot Living Pink, from the rebelrock collection last year.. Its funny that mac made the names so close, yet they are different colors.


----------



## Luxurious (May 28, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 17, 2006)

I need to update and have lots to add!


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 17, 2006)

OH, god, that's just awesome...in 6 months? *envys*

and thank you SO MUCH for labeling those...the MAC website is totally useless when it comes to seeing what colors are actually like. I just made myself a little list of definite wants form your collection


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

yikes! awesomenesssssssss


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, really nice!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 27, 2006)

added a couple of pictures.


----------



## jolener (Aug 27, 2006)

wow


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice collection!  Look at those palettes!  You got the sickness and you got it bad.  You are addicted.  Welcome to the club.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 27, 2006)

wow! awesome collection for such a short time!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 28, 2006)

little? lol shut up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think you have more paints than anyone i've ever seen!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks gals!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 16, 2006)

Honey, that is not a small collection!
You wait till' u see mine!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Nov 18, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## labwom (Nov 18, 2006)

Thats huge! I love it!


----------



## Damfino (Nov 19, 2006)

Great collection! Thanks for labeling everything, the lightening makes it easy to see the colors properly.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 9, 2007)

yay! thanks girls. I need to update my sick stash, haha.


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow... all those eyeshadows...


----------

